# Anyone up for a Lateral Thinking Puzzle?



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Has anyone here played Lateral Thinking Puzzles?  Basically, you ask yes and no questions to try to figure out the answer.  

Here's one, and if you want to play ask as many yes or no questions as you want, and I'll answer them.  (Unless I'm away from the computer.)

A woman walks into a library and picks a book up off the shelf. She flips through the book and finds a twenty dollar bill. This upsets her. Why?


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Oooh, I love these. Replying now mainly to bookmark the thread, will chew this over for a bit and determine questions later.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Is it a public library?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Victorine said:


> A woman walks into a library and picks a book up off the shelf. She flips through the book and finds a twenty dollar bill. This upsets her. Why?


Does she live in America?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> Is it a public library?


Yes.



BTackitt said:


> Does she live in America?


Yes, although it could be somewhere else.

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

is she blind? cannot tell what denomination it is?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh did she leave a $50 in the book, come back to find it, and there was only the $20?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> is she blind? cannot tell what denomination it is?


No, she's not blind.



BTackitt said:


> Oh did she leave a $50 in the book, come back to find it, and there was only the $20?


Wow, you're actually close with this question. No, she did not leave a $50 in it.

Vicki


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Was it a book on counterfeiting?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Was it a book on counterfeiting?


No.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Had she left something else in the book? Was it money?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Had she left something else in the book? Was it money?


Yes. And Yes.

You're getting close!

Vicki

Edited to clarify: I missed the word "else," so, no she didn't leave anything else in the book. Just money.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Did she leave the $20 in the book herself?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Was she hoping to find that the money was gone from the book?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Did she leave the $20 in the book herself?


Yes!



Annalog said:


> Was she hoping to find that the money was gone from the book?


Yes!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Was she concerned that something had happened to the person she hoped would take the money?

Was she hoping to find something other than money in its place?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Was she concerned that something had happened to the person she hoped would take the money?
> 
> Was she hoping to find something other than money in its place?


No. And No.

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I gotta get my kids from school... but I will answer more when I get back.  Just don't think I'm ignoring you.  

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Was the money the payoff for a ransom demand, and her finding it meant that whatever was being held for ransom was not going to be returned?


No. Nice answer though. 

Vicki


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Does she own the book?  Does the library?

Is the type of book it is relevant?

(I'm never any good at these but they are fun!  Thanks for posting, Victorine.)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Does she own the book? Does the library?
> 
> Is the type of book it is relevant?
> 
> (I'm never any good at these but they are fun! Thanks for posting, Victorine.)


No, she doesn't own the book. Yes, the library does.

The type of book isn't relevant.

Good questions! You are all close to getting it, I know it.

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Okay, okay. I got it. Stand back, everyone. Here goes. She put the money in the book because she knew her husband loved the author, it was a new release and he's been spending a lot of time away from home lately. He told her the other day that he was going to the library after work, and she rushed to put the money in the book, knowing he would take it. (He's a greedy ol' miser, you see) When she saw that the money was still there, she knew he hadn't really been at the library when he said he would. Right??


No... but great scenario! Very creative!

You'll get it soon... I know it.

Vicki


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Did she *write* the book?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Did she *write* the book?


Yes!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you declare Shayne the victor?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Shayne wins!    The girl wrote the book and wanted to see if anyone would read it... so she stuck a $20 bill in it and later checked on it.  Yay!

Should I start another one?  Or does someone else have one?

Vicki


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, I won something! Thanks, Victorine! _Basks in glory_.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Awesome!  Okay, here's a fun one:

He knew it was a mistake the minute he opened the closet door.  Why?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

he wasn't ready to come out?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> he wasn't ready to come out?


Heeheehee! No. 

Vicki


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

It was the wrong closet?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Was he in his own house?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Was he going some place special?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

izzy said:


> It was the wrong closet?


No.



Brendan Carroll said:


> Was he in his own house?


Yes.



Meredith Sinclair said:


> Was he going some place special?


No.

Good questions. Keep them coming!

Vicki


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Did he see something that reminded him of something/ someone and he got upset?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, I love this!

Was his name Fibber McGee?

Was he inside the closet?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

caracara said:


> Did he see something that reminded him of something/ someone and he got upset?


No.



Monique said:


> Was his name Fibber McGee?
> 
> Was he inside the closet?


No. (Who?) And Yes.



Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Did he mean to go through the front door, and accidentally opened the closet?

Did he see that the dog had been mad at him and pooped in his shoe?

Did he realize his winter coat was in storage elsewhere and there was a freak snowstorm outside?

Did he find some other Man's coat in his closet? (or another man hiding there?)

Sorry for all the guesses, I have to crash for the night, early test prep tomorrow morning  so getting all my questions in at once.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ohhh he was in the closet, coming out... so.. he caught his wife in the arms of another man?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Ohhh he was in the closet, coming out... so.. he caught his wife in the arms of another man?


Hey, that was gonna be my guess!

Fibber McGee was an old-time radio character. "The Closet" was a signature (classic) gag on the show.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Had he gone into the closet to get something?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Did he mean to go through the front door, and accidentally opened the closet?  No.

Did he see that the dog had been mad at him and pooped in his shoe?  Ha ha ha ha ha ha!  No.

Did he realize his winter coat was in storage elsewhere and there was a freak snowstorm outside?  Snicker.  No.

Did he find some other Man's coat in his closet? (or another man hiding there?)  No.  No.

Sorry for all the guesses, I have to crash for the night, early test prep tomorrow morning  so getting all my questions in at once.

No problem!  They're great questions!

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Had he gone into the closet to get something?


No.

Vicki


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Is he fully dressed?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Is he playing Hide and Go Seek?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Was he hiding in the closet because he was "the other man"? Was the husband outside the closet?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Is he fully dressed?


Yes.



Annalog said:


> Was he hiding in the closet because he was "the other man"? Was the husband outside the closet?


Heh, no, but that would have been a good one!



Monique said:


> Is he playing Hide and Go Seek?


Yes!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> Woohoo!


You win, you win! 

Okay, here's one I've heard repeated since I was in school. So if you've heard it already, just tell me to get another one.

The woman didn't want to go home, because the man in the mask was there. Why was he there, and why did she not want to go home?

Vicki


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Was he an exterminator fumigating her house?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

GreenThumb said:


> Was he an exterminator fumigating her house?


Good guess! But, no. 

Vicki


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Are we talking about a co-ed event that is more commonly all-male?  Or am I totally off-base?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Susan in VA said:


> Are we talking about a co-ed event that is more commonly all-male? Or am I totally off-base?


Yes! You're good. 

Vicki


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)




----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I know it's late and I know I'm dumb but HUH - would you mind explaining?


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

sem said:


> I know it's late and I know I'm dumb but HUH - would you mind explaining?


It's not late for me and I still don't get it!


----------



## Philip Chen (Aug 8, 2010)

This doesn't have anything to do with S/M, does it?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

sem said:


> I know it's late and I know I'm dumb but HUH - would you mind explaining?


Take me out to the ____ ____.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

catcher's mask.. go home, didn't want to, he had the ball already. I woulda never gotten it.
Wow.. see what ya miss when you have to go to an early review session. I was in class by 7am this morning.. I don't normally leave the house til 7;30 and it's a 30-45 minute drive depending on traffic.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

You guys got it!  Great job!

Does someone else have one?  Or do you want me to post another?

Vicki


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Victorine said:


> You guys got it! Great job!
> 
> Does someone else have one? Or do you want me to post another?
> 
> Vicki


More, please.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, here's one:

A man walks into a bar and asks for a drink.  The bartender pulls out a gun and points it at him.  The man says "Thank you" and leaves.  Why?

Vicki


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Is the bartender his AA sponsor?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> Is the bartender his AA sponsor?


Good one! But, no.

Vicki


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Did he have hiccups


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Did he have hiccups


Wow, you win!   

Congratulations!!

Let me think of another one...

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

A man can't sleep.  He picks up the phone and dials a number.  He doesn't say anything, but he hangs up and is able to fall asleep immediately.

Vicki


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Did he have hiccups


Ha, clever!



Victorine said:


> A man can't sleep. He picks up the phone and dials a number. He doesn't say anything, but he hangs up and is able to fall asleep immediately.
> 
> Vicki


Talking clock bores him to sleep?

Me <---- not so good at this.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Is he checking to see if someone is home?

(Are you just making these up on your own, or is there a book or a website or something with these kinds of puzzles?)


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

farrellclaire said:


> Talking clock bores him to sleep?


Heehee! No. (Loved that answer!)



dpinmd said:


> Is he checking to see if someone is home?
> 
> (Are you just making these up on your own, or is there a book or a website or something with these kinds of puzzles?)


No. But good thought.

I used to do these puzzles with my brother years ago, so these I remember. There are websites with them, though. The Brain Food website has a bunch of them... although some of them get long and strange.

Vicki


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Is his phone call to check for messages?


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Does he call a hypnotherapy hotline?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Is his phone call to check for messages?


No.



UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Does he call a hypnotherapy hotline?


Heehee! Good one, but no.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Does he listen to a recording of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo?



Spoiler



Kidding!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> Does he listen to a recording of The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha ha! No. 



T.L. Haddix said:


> did he call home to make sure his house was still standing? Got the machine and was able to relax?


No. And no. But good thinking.

Vicki


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Did he call a...lullaby hotline?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Did a woman answer?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Did a person answer?


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I LOVE THESE PUZZLES!! My friends and I used to do them during lunch when we were in middle school. I haven't heard any of these before though!

Ok, so was he unable to sleep because he was worried about something?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Did a machine answer?


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Was he worried because he didn't pay his phone bill and was afraid it'd been disconnected already?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Was he sleeping at his home?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Did he call a...lullaby hotline?


No. 



Monique said:


> Did a woman answer?


No.



Annalog said:


> Did a person answer?


Yes.



Jessica Billings said:


> I LOVE THESE PUZZLES!! My friends and I used to do them during lunch when we were in middle school. I haven't heard any of these before though!
> 
> Ok, so was he unable to sleep because he was worried about something?


No. (I'm so glad you like these! I love them too!)



Annalog said:


> Did a machine answer?


No.



UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Was he worried because he didn't pay his phone bill and was afraid it'd been disconnected already?


No. 



Annalog said:


> Was he sleeping at his home?


No! 

Great questions everyone!

Vicki


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Was the phone call answered at the other end?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Was the phone call answered at the other end?


Yes.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Did he phone his house?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Did a child answer?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Annalog said:


> Did he phone his house?


No.



Annalog said:


> Did a child answer?


No.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I love reading everyone's questions!  I remember doing a bunch of these with a crowd, and hearing some really goofy theories.  Good memories.      Please keep posting them!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> did his mother answer? And he had to hear her voice at night to go to sleep?


No. And no, but that is sweet.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> He called the front desk and asked them to stop the hellions who were racing up and down the hall, screaming and yelling?


No, but I like the way you think!! 

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Was he worried he would miss an appointment, so he called and set up an early morning wake up call?


No.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Was he related to the person he called? 
Did he call a doctor?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Was he related to the person he called?
> Did he call a doctor?


No, and no. 

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Is he sleeping in a bed? Is he on a plane or train?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Is he sleeping in a bed? Is he on a plane or train?


Good questions!

Yes. And no. 

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

So far we know: He is not at home, he is sleeping in a bed, the phone was answered by a person that was not a relative, a woman or a child.

So is the person who answered a man? Does he work for this person? Is he sleeping in someones house? Is he in a hotel?


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

did something ELSE happen while he was on the phone? Not related to the call? 

This is really fun, btw! Thanks for starting the thread, Vickii...


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Is anyone else with him when he calls?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> So is the person who answered a man? Does he work for this person? Is he sleeping in someones house? Is he in a hotel?


Yes. No. No. Yes!



libbyfh said:


> did something ELSE happen while he was on the phone? Not related to the call?


Did something else happen... inadvertently yes. Was it related to the call? Yes.



Lynn said:


> Is anyone else with him when he calls?


No.

And you're welcome! 

Vicki


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Good Lord, this one is hard. Did his call stop something? Did his call start something?


Oooh, you're good.

Yes, his call stopped something. No on the second one.

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Had the phone been ringing before he called?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Did he use the hotel phone?  Did he use his own phone?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Had the phone been ringing before he called?


No.



crebel said:


> Did he use the hotel phone? Did he use his own phone?


Yes! And no. 

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Did the person he call work for the hotel? Or was it another guest? Or someone outside the hotel?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Did the person he call work for the hotel? Or was it another guest? Or someone outside the hotel?


No. Yes! And no. 

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Does the person who answered work for the caller? Was the called person supposed to do something for the caller?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Does the person who answered work for the caller? Was the called person supposed to do something for the caller?


No, and no.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> Was his neighbor in the next room making happy with someone and rattling the wall between them OMG!


Ha ha ha ha ha!

No. But thanks for making me laugh out loud. 

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Does he even know the person he called?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Does he even know the person he called?


No! Great question. 

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Was the person he called in a room next to or above or below his?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The other hotel guest was in the next room and his phone kept ringing keeping our guy awake, so our guy called and didn't hang up so the other guest couldn't get any more calls?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Was the person he called snoring?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Was the person he called snoring?


ooh, good thinking?

I hope somebody solves this soon, so I can go to bed!


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

crebel said:


> ooh, good thinking?
> 
> I hope somebody solves this soon, so I can go to bed!


 Me too!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Was the person he called in a room next to or above or below his?


Yes... no and no.



crebel said:


> The other hotel guest was in the next room and his phone kept ringing keeping our guy awake, so our guy called and didn't hang up so the other guest couldn't get any more calls?


No.



Shayne Parkinson said:


> Was the person he called snoring?


Yes! We have a winner!   

He called to wake up the guy next door and stop him from snoring. Great job!

Let me think of another one...

Vicki


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yay, Shayne! This one was a toughie.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

crebel said:


> ooh, good thinking?
> 
> I hope somebody solves this soon, so I can go to bed!


Ha ha ha! Get to bed. I'll make sure the guy next door isn't snoring. 

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Great fun! Will look in again tomorrow- I must not look at the next one!

Lynn L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Thank goodness, I can't read the next one, I won't read the next one. I am absolutely going to bed! These are a lot of fun.



Victorine said:


> Yes! We have a winner!
> 
> He called to wake up the guy next door and stop him from snoring. Great job!
> 
> ...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Vicki? can I start one? I had forgotten I knew one from when I was a kid.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Vicki? can I start one? I had forgotten I knew one from when I was a kid.


Yes! Go ahead. I'd love that! 

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

A landlord is threatening to evict a father and his beautiful young daughter, unless she agrees to marry him. There are a lot of witnesses and in a false gesture of sincerity, he offers her an opportunity to remain in the house without marrying him. He has a silk bag in which he says he has placed a white and a black stone from the footpath on which they're standing. If she picks the white stone from the bag, then she wins; if she picks the black, she loses. However, the young girl saw him place two black stones in the bag. She can't accuse him of cheating, because he would say that his good question was called into question and storm off without showing the bag. How does the clever girl win?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oooh, I've heard this one... but I always forget the answer!!

Let me think about it...

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I know the set-up story was a bit longer than yours...


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

No worries... I've read some long ones.

Okay, some questions.

Does she have to choose one to trick him?

Does she secretly put a white one in?

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

1. yes
2. no


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Does she ask him to switch the parameters, black she wins, white he wins?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

no


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay... she draws one out and somehow "loses" it so then she has to say, "Well, whatever color you have left in your bag should show what color I drew out."  

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

WINNER VICKI!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay! I won!










Anyone else have a puzzle?

Vicki


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Very clever! Well done, Vicki!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

During the second world war on a foggy day the Americans and British had the following conversation:
Americans: "Please divert your course 15 degrees to the North to avoid a collision."
British: "Recommend you divert YOUR course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision."
Americans: "This is the Aircraft Carrier USS Abraham Lincoln, the second largest ship in the United States' Atlantic fleet. I demand that you change your course 15 degrees north or counter measures will be taken."
The British were unarmed and did not move. What made the Americans change their minds?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Are the British in a smaller boat than the US?

Are the British in a larger boat?

Vicki


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Were the British in a ship at all?

Were they in/on something that can't move?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Victorine said:


> Are the British in a smaller boat than the US?
> 
> Are the British in a larger boat?
> 
> Vicki


No. no


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Monique said:


> Were the British in a ship at all?
> 
> Were they in/on something that can't move?


No
Yes


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Were the British on an island?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> During the second world war on a foggy day the Americans and British had the following conversation:
> Americans: "Please divert your course 15 degrees to the North to avoid a collision."
> British: "Recommend you divert YOUR course 15 degrees to the South to avoid a collision."
> Americans: "This is the Aircraft Carrier USS Abraham Lincoln, the second largest ship in the United States' Atlantic fleet. I demand that you change your course 15 degrees north or counter measures will be taken."
> The British were unarmed and did not move. What made the Americans change their minds?


Ah, I've heard this one before, so I won't spoil it. It's a good one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Monique said:


> Were the British on an island?


Close but no.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Were they in a lighthouse on shore?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes LIBBY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Can I do one more? 
An Arab sheikh tells his two sons that are to race their camels to a distant city to see who will inherit his fortune. The one whose camel arrives last will win. The brothers, after wandering aimlessly for days, ask a wise man for advise. After hearing the advice they jump on the camels and race as fast as they can to their destination.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Does this involve the untimely demise of a camel?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

no.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Do they agree to split the fortune?  

Vicki


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They switched mounts.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok Ann is the newest winner.. 

I must suck at these.. everyone gets them SO easily.

Back to you Monique.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Victorine is the queen of these. I don't know any, but I'll go look for a website with some.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Switched mounts!!  Doh, I wouldn't have gotten that for a loooong time.  

Okay, I thought of one.

Steven and Emily lay dead on the floor.  There is broken glass all around them.  Under what circumstances did they die?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, I actually remember that one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Chandelier fell on them?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I remember this one and the two previous ones.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

Just checked in after dinner... I WON!!! WHEE!! I NEVER win. Really. You made my day.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Chandelier fell on them?


Heehee! Nope.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

were they walking on one of those glass sidewalks over a tunnel and fell through?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> were they walking on one of those glass sidewalks over a tunnel and fell through?


  No. But I loved that.

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Was their death accidental? Was someone else involved?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Was their death accidental? Was someone else involved?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Is the glass significant? Is it window glass? Drinking glass? Mirror?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Is the glass significant? Is it window glass? Drinking glass? Mirror?


Yes! And no, no, no.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Are Steven and Emily married? To each other? Did the glass fall on them?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Are Steven and Emily married? To each other? Did the glass fall on them?


No, no, and no... not really. 

Vicki


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Did they know the other person involved? Was it a human? Are they in a house? Does their location matter?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Did they know the other person involved? Was it a human? Are they in a house? Does their location matter?


No. Yes. Yes. No, not really.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I am off to bed- brain is getting fuzzy!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Good night!  I'll answer questions tomorrow if anyone has more.  I have to be somewhere in the AM so it might be afternoon.

Vicki


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

I just found this thread.  I am going to sleep on it and see if I can figure it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They're goldfish. . .


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

or if you are a fan of the movie Desk Set, they are exotic tropical fish...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones?  (I really have no idea)  I'm loving this thread and this is the first answer that came to my head.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're goldfish. . .


Ding! Ding! Ding! Ann wins!

A child knocked over the fish bowl, and the poor fish died. Great job, Ann!

Now I'll have to think of another one...

If anyone else has one, feel free to post it. I've got to run to town, but I'll be back later.

Vicki


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Okay, I've got one.

A man is found shot to death in the front seat of his car; a gun lies out of his reach in the back seat. All the windows are closed and the doors are locked; there are no bullet holes anywhere in the car.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Was he shot outside the car and then entered the car? Maybe to go to the hospital?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

AddieLove said:


> Was he shot outside the car and then entered the car? Maybe to go to the hospital?


Nope and nope.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

was he alone in the car?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Marguerite said:


> was he alone in the car?


Yes.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Oooh, I don't think I've heard this one.  

Was the gun in the back seat the one used to shoot him?

Did he commit suicide?

Vicki


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Victorine said:


> Oooh, I don't think I've heard this one.
> 
> Was the gun in the back seat the one used to shoot him?
> 
> ...


Yes. No.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Was the dead man the one that locked the doors and rolled up the windows?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

so obviously not the simple answer that the killer locked the door after getting out of the car right?
I mean from inside the car it is easy to get out of a locked car & relock the door.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> so obviously not the simple answer that the killer locked the door after getting out of the car right?
> I mean from inside the car it is easy to get out of a locked car & relock the door.


That's true. But, you're right, that would be too easy!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Is the car a convertible or have a sun roof?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh! oh.. was it accidental shooting?
Cuz like if he wasn an antique gun collector, and the gun was in the back seat, and it was hot in the car when he got in, and the blackpowder got set off from the heat, and he got killed alone in the car...............


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

crebel said:


> Is the car a convertible or have a sun roof?


Yes. No.  Well done.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Great puzzle!

Okay, here's one:

A woman throws her husband into the ocean, and he is never seen again, but she doesn't get punished for it.

Vicki


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ashes


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

darn.. I knew that one too.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Good!    You both win!

Wow, I'll really have to think for the next one...

Vicki


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

A man works at an aquarium. Every day he spends a large chunk of his time trying to stop people from tapping on the glass at the shark tank. Finally, fed up with it, he comes up with a solution. The solution works perfectly; the next day no one taps on the glass. However, he is fired for it. What was the man's solution?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, I asked the right question for the dead man in the car.  I haven't figured out what to ask for this one yet.  These are fun, but they drive me crazy until someone figures it out.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Did he put up a sign?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

nope.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Did he do something to the glass- like make it ook like it was going to crack?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Did he do something to the glass- like make it look like it was going to crack?


Yes.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Is that the final answer?  He made the glass look like it was going to crack?  Folks are getting much faster with their answers!


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

A father and son were in a car accident and the son got rushed to the hospital.  The surgeon on call took one look at him and said I can't operate, this is my son.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

The surgeon was his mom.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, that was fast. Anyone else got one?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

What do people make but wish they didn't have to and buy when they wish they didn't need to?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

A bed?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

no people like beds


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Time?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Does it involve death?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> Time?


no


Monique said:


> Does it involve death?


yes


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Funeral arraignments?


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

very close.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

A casket?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

crebel said:


> A casket?


Nice! That's got to be it.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

you are right!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay, I've got one.

A man is found dead, sitting in a chair in a cabin.  How did he die?

Vicki


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

was he alone?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Did his plane crash?


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Monique said:


> Did his plane crash?


You got it! Yay!

And I really had to think hard to remember that one.

I'll see if I can stump anyone tomorrow. 

Vicki


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Woohoo!

These are fun.


----------

